# Effacer les reliquats dans les dossiers Containers ?



## arnaudc35 (2 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si on pouvait effacer sans problème les reliquats laissés par une application désinstallée, qu'on trouve dans les dossiers Containers et Group Containers situés dans la Library de l'utilisateur ?

(En bon kamikaze je l'ai fait et rien ne m'a pété à la tête, mais je voulais savoir si je n'avais quand même pas fait une bêtise).


----------



## Anthony (3 Juin 2022)

arnaudc35 a dit:


> sans problème


Si tu ne sais pas ce que tu fais, tu risques de supprimer les données utilisées par certains composants annexes, et foutre en vrac des apps que tu utilises. Apple fournit une interface pour gérer proprement ces données : le dossier iCloud Drive et la rubrique _Identifiant Apple_ des Préférences Système côté Mac, et l’excellent panneau de gestion du stockage dans la rubrique _iCloud_ des Réglages côté iPhone et iPad. (Et, bien sûr, tous les systèmes de gestion des fichiers intégrés aux apps elles-mêmes.) Aller fouiller dans ces dossiers sans vraiment savoir où on met les pieds, et sans avoir de problèmes particuliers par ailleurs, ce n’est pas la meilleure idée.


----------



## arnaudc35 (3 Juin 2022)

Merci pour ton retour. Vu comme ça il n'est effectivement peut être pas judicieux d'y aller brutalement dans ce dossier.

Ceci dit cela ne concernait que 3 apps (Adguard et 2 lecteurs, Elmedia et MKplayer de mémoire) à priori sans relation avec le reste du système (je dis à priori car comme tu le soulignes, il peut y avoir des dépendances).

Maintenant, j'ai quand même lu 2 ou 3 trucs sur ce dossier Containers qui peut dans certains cas devenir exagérément gros. Et d'une part j'aime bien avoir un système clean (avoir des reliquats d'applications désinstallées me gêne, pas de jugement svp  ) et d'autre part mon SSD n'est pas si gros.

Dernière question, je ne vois pas trop le rapport à iCloud s'agissant de fichiers locaux à mon MAC. Il existe une relation entre ces dossiers Containers et iCloud ?


----------



## Anthony (3 Juin 2022)

arnaudc35 a dit:


> Maintenant, j'ai quand même lu 2 ou 3 trucs sur ce dossier Containers qui peut dans certains cas devenir exagérément gros. Et d'une part j'aime bien avoir un système clean (avoir des reliquats d'applications désinstallées me gêne, pas de jugement svp  ) et d'autre part mon SSD n'est pas si gros.


On rentre dans le vieux débat entre les tenants de la maintenance préventive et ceux de la maintenance curative. Je fais partie du deuxième camp, peut-être parce que je suis l’administrateur d’un forum qui voit défiler les gens qui ont mis en vrac leur système après (mal) suivi les conseils (mal) rédigés de maintenance préventive. Mais effectivement en cas de problème, il faut parfois mettre les mains dans le cambouis, même si de nombreux utilitaires fournissent de bonnes interfaces pour réduire la possibilité de faire des bêtises, comme AppCleaner qui désinstalle proprement les applications et leurs fichiers depuis des années et des années.



arnaudc35 a dit:


> Dernière question, je ne vois pas trop le rapport à iCloud s'agissant de fichiers locaux à mon MAC. Il existe une relation entre ces dossiers Containers et iCloud ?


Les (groupes de) conteneurs sont une émanation du _sandboxing_, qui est une politique de sécurité du système (une application ne peut pas sortir de son bac à sable et aller fouiller dans le conteneur d’une autre application), mais aussi une logique de stockage des données (je te passe les détails sur les liens symboliques/durs et la manière dont les données sont synchronisées avec le nuage). Les deux sont souvent liés maintenant. Prenons l’exemple de l’application Livres : 


elle possède un conteneur com.apple.iBooksX qui renferme toutes ses données locales ;
sauf que toutes les données de synchronisations sont gérées par iCloud ;
et que les livres eux-mêmes sont synchronisés avec iCloud ;
les fichiers importés manuellement sont stockés dans Mobile Documents (le dossier iCloud Drive) ;
les fichiers téléchargés depuis la boutique ne sont stockés ni dans le conteneur de l’application, ni dans le dossier Mobile Documents, mais dans le conteneur com.apple.BKAgentService !

Quand tu supprimes un livre dans l’application, tu touches donc à la fois au conteneur de l’application, aux données iCloud, mais aussi à d’autres conteneurs. Et le gros bouton de réinitialisation de tout ça se trouve… dans les préférences iCloud, alors que ça ne concerne pas uniquement iCloud. Bref, tu vois bien à quel point tout cela est compliqué, et encore, ce n’est pas le cas le moins simple.


----------



## arnaudc35 (3 Juin 2022)

Effectivement la pelote de laine semble assez longue. Merci en tout cas pour les explications.


----------

